# What can a hacker do with my IP address?



## Oddblob (Jun 30, 2012)

Long story short:
I've been on 2006scape.com which has recently been hacked :banghead:
And I saw in a forum post this hacker could have access to every
IP that was visited the website.So I wanted to know
1) Can this hacker get our IP's?
2)What could he do with them?
3)How could I change my [[[EXTERNAL]]] IP
4)Realistically, do I need to change it? (Considering there are 200k people registered)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

You can't change your external IP. It stays the same.

More info here: What Is My IP - Shows Your IP Address and How Do I Change My IP Address

The IP will show your location of your house. If it was a skilled hacker he could hack your network. Most likely your ISP has blocked your IP which means it would be much hard to find your location or hack your network. I wouldn't be two worried. Just make sure all of your security software is up-to-date.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

The IP address will identify your ISP and general (city) geographic area, and even that is not certain. Your personal information, such as your address, is known only to your ISP and they will only release it with proper legal authorization. If you have a decent firewall it would require a very knowledgeable and persistent hacker to access your computer.

If a hacker wanted an IP address to hack it would be very easy to obtain. There are only about 4 billion of them and most of them are in use. Finding one that is not blocked by a firewall is quite easy.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

If the guy hacked the site, he may have access to your usernames and passwords, as well as your sign up email addresses and the passwords you used.

Change your email passwords and ensure your NAT router is setup securely - change the default login and password.


----------



## Sheezy (Apr 22, 2012)

I would suggest making sure all your security functions are working properly and just never visiting the site again. You should be fine.


----------

